
Ask HN: Show Your Personal Homepage - h43z
I love looking at homepages where you can see it was build by hand, hosting carefully collected and&#x2F;or created content that goes back and is not just a snapshot of today like what we see on all the big services we use. I&#x27;ve been late to the game with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;h.43z.one but so far it&#x27;s been a fun journey and it makes me proud to see it become what I like so much about other pages I&#x27;ve seen.<p>Show yours!
======
vtomole
[https://vtomole.com/](https://vtomole.com/)

I created mine 4 years ago so I could write about quantum computation. That
was before I started contributing to Wikipedia. Now I mostly post non-quantum
computation stuff on my homepage.

